# Canadian Moving to the UK



## andreak88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello my name is Andrea and I am 20 and wanting to move to the UK. I have looked up several ways: If someone sponsors you, you are in a relationship, engaged, getting married or the ancestry visa.

None of the following visas apply to me and I was wondering if there was any other way to get into the country?

Thanks for your time,
Andrea


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> Hello my name is Andrea and I am 20 and wanting to move to the UK. I have looked up several ways: If someone sponsors you, you are in a relationship, engaged, getting married or the ancestry visa.
> 
> None of the following visas apply to me and I was wondering if there was any other way to get into the country?
> 
> ...


hi andrea 

im curious can i just ask you what appeals to you about the uk? for what reasons would you like to live here? 

at the moment there is so many people wanting to leave the uk ( myself included )

sorry i dont no anything about visas though

karen


----------



## andreak88 (Nov 7, 2008)

I dunno ever since I was little I wanted to move there, then my dad moved to London and I fell in love with it. And plus the love of my life lives there so it all works out.

Canada isn't exactly the greatest country in the world. I live in Vancouver and people here have gotten ruder over the years and cannot drive whatsoever.

Where do you want to leave and why?


Andrea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> I dunno ever since I was little I wanted to move there, then my dad moved to London and I fell in love with it. And plus the love of my life lives there so it all works out.
> 
> Canada isn't exactly the greatest country in the world. I live in Vancouver and people here have gotten ruder over the years and cannot drive whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If you think people are rude in Canada you will have a shock if you go to the UK.
It isnt safe to walk the streets of the cities at night and even during the day you feel intimidated if you come across a group of youths.
I lived in a small market town which and even there the young people were very aggressive.
I left the UK 4 years ago to live in Cyprus and I have never regretted it for minute. 
Maybe you would be better off moving out of Vancouver to a smaller town rather than leaving your country for another one which is as bad or maybe even worse.

Regards Veronica


----------



## andreak88 (Nov 7, 2008)

I found some rude people in London, but it isn't as bad as here. I live in a small city called Richmond, it is beautiful but the people are rude and cannot drive. 

Everywhere you go there are some problems with certain types of people. I personally wouldn't walk the streets at night alone anyways. I once lived in East Van [Possibly the worst place in Van to live] and it wasn't the greatest but the good comes with the bad.

I am glad you have found happiness in Cyprus. I think me leaving Canada has to do with I have lived here my whole life and need change and as you are sick of childish antics.

Andrea


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> I dunno ever since I was little I wanted to move there, then my dad moved to London and I fell in love with it. And plus the love of my life lives there so it all works out.
> 
> Canada isn't exactly the greatest country in the world. I live in Vancouver and people here have gotten ruder over the years and cannot drive whatsoever.
> 
> ...


it may just be where ever youv'e lived you just get sick of home and feel you want to move onto pastures new... 

we are hoping to go to australia, mainly for the sun but it just feels like a slower pace of life over there you can do more outside stuff as you always get the bad weather here. and its just become so expensive to live we used to live quite comfortably but now the purse strings are just so tight all the time, and dont get me started on all the immigrants living on our tax money or i'll never stop...

but if the 1 you love is here then it makes perfect sense why.. i wouldn't want to be far away from mine either...

karen


----------



## andreak88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck with the immigration laws to Australia, you need to be young, speak English and have a good job. Leaving any country is hard, I don't understand haha! 

I could never stay in one place for my entire life. I dunno how people do it. I get that you want to leave the UK. 

Good luck in Australia!

Andrea


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah its true that the UK is simply getting much worser then it was before. Many people do want to leave the UK due to the government treating us like s**t and favouring the immigrants instead. It annoys me that many foreigners come to the UK get treated like kings/queens and simply abuse our NHS system and take our jobs, and get nice houses etc.

I am 25 year old male and I have degree in combined degree in Computing with Business and having such a difficult time finding a job. I wouldn't mind moving abroad sometime as the UK is now becoming a free entering country and with so many foreigners taking advantage. 

Anyway Andrea why are you so interested in coming to the UK? I can't believe you said Vancouver is full of rude people? i went to Canada last year and thought people there were very friendly, nice compare to the people in the UK. London is full of rude people, been there a few times and didn't like the experience. Its too overcrowded for starters. I'm from the north of england is much relaxed here. If your intending to come here for a job then by all means go for it, just make sure its a very paid job if you're going to work in London. I would love to work in either Canada or the USA one day. Another thing if you come here then don't go out by yourself at night, its not safe. Even you keep yourself to yourself you will still get attacked for no reason by yobs/youths. I hope I haven't put you off but I'm being very honest.

If you need any more information on UK culture then let me know...bye bye!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont understand this at all.
I seem to think that the UK is full of people wanting to leave because they think its better elsewhere. Well I can tell you here in Spain people are leaving to go back to the UK because they just cant make it here. Everywhere has its own set of problems and challenges - nowhere is paradise for the working person.

I lived in the UK for 53 years and I still love the country. OK I dont agree with a lot that happens there, but I cant agree with the generalisations made.

All I can tell you is that once you get out of London (Yes, there is life beyond London) you'll find it different in many areas. I lived in Birmingham most of my life and have never experienced street crime. I never feared to walk the streets of Birmingham and I still like the city. There are rude people there, yes .... but there are rude people everywhere ... the marority are not. Also experienced village life before we moved and that was nice .... people speak to you in the street, stop to chat!

Just a bit of perspective

And a final note. An immigrant who goes to the UK to work and has a job IS entitled quite legally, just like you and me, to DHS payments.

An immigrant who just goes to the UK and does nothing is not entitled to a nice house or DHS payments.

I think the situation has become confused as the general opinion is that anyone who arrives on the shores of the UK is given a house and put on the dole


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont understand this at all.
> I seem to think that the UK is full of people wanting to leave because they think its better elsewhere. Well I can tell you here in Spain people are leaving to go back to the UK because they just cant make it here. Everywhere has its own set of problems and challenges - nowhere is paradise for the working person.
> 
> I lived in the UK for 53 years and I still love the country. OK I dont agree with a lot that happens there, but I cant agree with the generalisations made.
> ...


All I can say is that the UK isn't like what it was in the 90s...and the the fact that every teenager and chav think its cool to make everyone's life miserable is beyond me. It annoys me to see that whenever they commit crimes on people they normally seem to get away with everything. I wouldn't wanna go to Spain anyways....whats there anyway apart from the sunshine? I don't care what you say there is crime wherever you go in the UK. Birmingham is a big city and your bound to get crime there along with any other major city in the UK. It wasn't too long ago that Birmingham was threaten with a terrorist attack on a restaurant. If your not afraid to go out at night in Birmingham then try coming to GRIMSBY.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> All I can say is that the UK isn't like what it was in the 90s...and the the fact that every teenager and chav think its cool to make everyone's life miserable is beyond me. It annoys me to see that whenever they commit crimes on people they normally seem to get away with everything. I wouldn't wanna go to Spain anyways....whats there anyway apart from the sunshine? I don't care what you say there is crime wherever you go in the UK. Birmingham is a big city and your bound to get crime there along with any other major city in the UK. It wasn't too long ago that Birmingham was threaten with a terrorist attack on a restaurant. If your not afraid to go out at night in Birmingham then try coming to GRIMSBY.


I didn't say there was _no_ crime. Theres crime everywhere. Stating that people are frightened to go out on the streets is a bit of an exaggeration though for in my experience of Birmingham that is not the case. And no, the UK is not what it was in the 70's either, but neither is anywhere else. 

And what is there in Spain apart from the sunshine? Where do you want me to start? More World Heritage sites than the UK for a start, nice weather, as you said, 30% lower cost of living for retirees ... I could go on


----------



## andreak88 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't care if people are running a mock in the UK. I just want to know how I can move there, and whomever said it is easy is insane.

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Garethmc (Nov 12, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> Hello my name is Andrea and I am 20 and wanting to move to the UK. I have looked up several ways: If someone sponsors you, you are in a relationship, engaged, getting married or the ancestry visa.
> 
> None of the following visas apply to me and I was wondering if there was any other way to get into the country?
> 
> ...


You should try the study visa or the new tier 5 youth mobility scheme. I'm sure canada is included in it - check out (SNIP)and look under youth mobility scheme on the left hand nav. Its open to 17-30 year old and you can stay here for two years AND work - the good thing is once you're here you can explore other visa avenues, it gives you enough time to decide at any rate whether you really want to stay. The kids here are-------------------------------


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> I don't care if people are running a mock in the UK. I just want to know how I can move there, and whomever said it is easy is insane.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrea


Hey Andreak88 any luck so far on wanting to come to the UK on a permanent basis?


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you think people are rude in Canada you will have a shock if you go to the UK.
> It isnt safe to walk the streets of the cities at night and even during the day you feel intimidated if you come across a group of youths.
> I lived in a small market town which and even there the young people were very aggressive.
> I left the UK 4 years ago to live in Cyprus and I have never regretted it for minute.
> ...


I would not agree ith that. I come from the Czech Republic. I've lived in the UK for 5 years now and I think that people are nicer and more polite. Obviously there are rude people in every country, however, in my opinion British culture is more polite than most European countries.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

andreak88 said:


> I dunno ever since I was little I wanted to move there, then my dad moved to London and I fell in love with it. And plus the love of my life lives there so it all works out.
> 
> Canada isn't exactly the greatest country in the world. I live in Vancouver and people here have gotten ruder over the years and cannot drive whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Then the "relationship visa" apllies to you, doesn't it?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> I would not agree ith that. I come from the Czech Republic. I've lived in the UK for 5 years now and I think that people are nicer and more polite. Obviously there are rude people in every country, however, in my opinion British culture is more polite than most European countries.


Yes that may be true but if you go to London then you'll know what i'm talking about...I take it you've based down south/south east england.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Yes that may be true but if you go to London then you'll know what i'm talking about...I take it you've based down south/south east england.


How did you know that? You are absolutely right. I live in Guildford in Surrey


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> How did you know that? You are absolutely right. I live in Guildford in Surrey


I'm clever and have a sixth sense lol....most foreigners i know come to the England to work in the south/London area because the money is much greater than it is up north. I'm based in the North and the south does tend to pay a little more in salaries then you would in the Northern regions.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I'm clever and have a sixth sense lol....most foreigners i know come to the England to work in the south/London area because the money is much greater than it is up north. I'm based in the North and the south does tend to pay a little more in salaries then you would in the Northern regions.


Well, that is very clever of you. Anyway, why don't you move south if north is so bad? I like where I live and people are nice. The only problem is chavs, but that's a problem everywhere in the country, isn't it?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> Well, that is very clever of you. Anyway, why don't you move south if north is so bad? I like where I live and people are nice. The only problem is chavs, but that's a problem everywhere in the country, isn't it?


Yeah tell me about it...chavs are a nuisance to UK society and what they get up to is unbelievable....i just hate the fact that whenever they commit something they always get away with it and the police do nothing about it. Anyway enough with chavs....yeah I wouldn't mind moving down south if I could find myself a very good job. I'm in the process of finding work and finding it very tough. As a graduate its difficult to find anything as the economy is screwed up and everything is in turmoil. Life up here isn't too bad but its only the chavs that make life so miserable for everyone.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Yeah tell me about it...chavs are a nuisance to UK society and what they get up to is unbelievable....i just hate the fact that whenever they commit something they always get away with it and the police do nothing about it. Anyway enough with chavs....yeah I wouldn't mind moving down south if I could find myself a very good job. I'm in the process of finding work and finding it very tough. As a graduate its difficult to find anything as the economy is screwed up and everything is in turmoil. Life up here isn't too bad but its only the chavs that make life so miserable for everyone.


I have just graduated too, and I have found a job in Marketing I was finding hard too until I tried to look through job boards. The one that worked for me was Careers-Jobs. It got me a few interviews and a lovely job I've had for 3 months now.


----------



## judas (Nov 22, 2007)

*I'm going to the UK/EU too*

Hey,

I'm coming to the UK also, Dec 29! Lucky for me, I have UK citizenship/passport, my only concern is getting NHS and EHIC health stuff, and a bank card  

The appeal for me is the opportunities for travel. In western canada where I live, travel and work options are so limited. With Canadian citizenship, I can only work in Canada, not like in the UK/EU citizenship. And travel, everything is very far, and very expensive to get there (Canadian airlines like to sneak $400 surcharges on those $99 bargain flights...tricky tricky), and everything close by is vanilla, not really "tourist destination" material.

Only sad thing, all my savings will be essentially halved, as everything is nearly twice as expensive. I can see the appeal of leaving the UK, and bringing the mighty GBP with you


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

judas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm coming to the UK also, Dec 29! Lucky for me, I have UK citizenship/passport, my only concern is getting NHS and EHIC health stuff, and a bank card
> 
> ...



I see what you mean with the savings and how expensive it is here, however as soon as you get a job here you will be just alright. I came over to UK in 2004 and bever felt like I struggled with money. On the other hand going back to my home country I feel like a millionaire


----------



## willh (Nov 11, 2008)

ive just moved back to the uk after spending 20 years in Spain and i have to completely disagree that its not a nice place to live. i work in london and not once have i ever been mugged, looked at the wrong way or felt intimidated in any way shape or form...its true kids are getting ruder, but that is the same everywhere in the world. its not all down to them, it just seems that the parents are getting younger and dont instil any manners or discipline in their kids. i used to get a good slap if i misbehaved so i learnt not to to avoid it. nowadays if you do that its called child abuse what a load of crap.
anyway back to the thread. move here its great!


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

willh said:


> ive just moved back to the uk after spending 20 years in Spain and i have to completely disagree that its not a nice place to live. i work in london and not once have i ever been mugged, looked at the wrong way or felt intimidated in any way shape or form...its true kids are getting ruder, but that is the same everywhere in the world. its not all down to them, it just seems that the parents are getting younger and dont instil any manners or discipline in their kids. i used to get a good slap if i misbehaved so i learnt not to to avoid it. nowadays if you do that its called child abuse what a load of crap.
> anyway back to the thread. move here its great!


You see ChungyUK, it is not that bad. Maybe people just pick on you


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

andreak88 said:


> I dunno ever since I was little I wanted to move there, then my dad moved to London and I fell in love with it. And plus the love of my life lives there so it all works out.
> 
> Canada isn't exactly the greatest country in the world. I live in Vancouver and people here have gotten ruder over the years and cannot drive whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I agree with Andrea, Canada is not the be all and end all it is made out to be. There is crime and rudness everywhere. I still think that UK is a more civilized society as the Canadians or the Americans. Even though I have friends that are both. 

The European countries are leading the way in green living, and have been for may years. Way to go UK


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> You see ChungyUK, it is not that bad. Maybe people just pick on you


Excuse me Eliska I don't get picked up u cheeky little girl.....you're a very funny girl....NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Excuse me Eliska I don't get picked up u cheeky little girl.....you're a very funny girl....NOT!!!!!!!!!


Well, now you made me sad  I think you might be one of those people who make life for others so horrible


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> Well, now you made me sad  I think you might be one of those people who make life for others so horrible


Nah i'm not a bully...why u judging me? anyway im sorry for upsetting u like that


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Nah i'm not a bully...why u judging me? anyway im sorry for upsetting u like that


That is alright, I can see there is a bit of good in you. I only hope that you stay away from the dark side


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Eliska said:


> That is alright, I can see there is a bit of good in you. I only hope that you stay away from the dark side


The dark side? do u really think im that bad....lol!!! funny. Anyway never mind. The UK is a alright place but wouldnt rule out moving abroad 1 day though.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> The dark side? do u really think im that bad....lol!!! funny. Anyway never mind. The UK is a alright place but wouldnt rule out moving abroad 1 day though.


I would move somewhere warm. The only thing I don't like about England is the weather


----------

